# Mis fotos de ANCÓN!



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

hoy fui a tomar fotos a ancon pensando que ese balneario ya había muerto pero nada que ver, está más vivo que nunca, bien cuidado y con áreas verdes , claro que hay de todo , gente que no tiene cuidado con la basura , pero en sí me gustó ver a Ancón tan lleno de vida. Por cierto, me quemé como ******

Aqui van mis fotos

















Casas antiguas, algunas convertidas en restaurantes (buen uso)

























Más playa..


























un menumento o estuata











































Créanlo o no, esta es la entrada a uno de los edificios


















Grifos para yates!









Arriba estan las casas que parece que han sido contruidas hace poco

























promocionando la pepsi limón










































































Eso es todo, ojalá que les haya gustado, si no les gustó , vayanse a la ******


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

No me parece nada mal ah...es mas, me gusta mucho! 

Que GUSTO ver que los pueblos jovenes de la parte de atras del cerro no son vistos desde el malecón.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Te pasaste Juan, excelente thread de Ancón, aun se ve bonito, te faltó el edificio ovalado.

Si uno toma una lancha, se tiene una vista alucinante de la Bahía y los edificios.

Muy buena.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Bakan se ve el Balneario de Ancòn, espero ir este año!!!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevre Ancon !!! ,, bueno siempre lo a sido !!!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Chevere las fotos Juan, esta me gusto mucho:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonitas las fotos! Gracias por compartir.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

SON LAS MEJORES FOTOS QUE HE VISTO DE ANCÓN GRACIAS X TU COLABORACIÓN.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

buenazas tus fotos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Lindas las fotos, ahi deveriamos a ver ido, enugarde de Asia. Ahi, si hay restaurantes y otros servicios inclusive. Que lastima que no fuimos.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué buenas fotos, Juan. Me alegra que este lindo balneario haya logrado sobrevivir al deterioro y que esté recuperando, aunque sea en parte, su anterior prestancia.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hace tiempo que no veia algo tan bueno sobre Ancòn, excelente Juan1912, sigue paseando tu càmara para que nos muestres las cosas buenas y casi ocultas de nuestra Lima amada.... 

Cariños...


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que curioso el grifo para yates, esta zona de Ancon sigue luciendo tan hermosa como siempre, me agrada ver las areas verdes bien cuidadas, buen trabajo Juan, saludos kay:


----------



## CeC (May 18, 2005)

estoy mas sorprendido con las peruanas que con Ancon!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pues a lo mucho se le puede ver bien a esta flaca.










Luego sólo salen las chibolas en bicla.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bastante interesante el balneario, buenas fotos!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

buen trabajo 1912, buenas tomas


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Chvre, yo he ido varias veces y tiene mucho q mostrar...bunas fotos juan


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

q "#%#$%" hacias en la playa???


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

que lindo Ancon ojalá se construyan edificios mas imponentes
Saludos


----------

